# Suche ein paar gute Coversongs



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich suche ein paar Songs von bekannten Bands die wiederum von anderen guten Bands gecovert sind wie zB. So Lonely von Beatsteaks oder How you remind me von Sum 41. Wenn jemand ähnliches kennt bitte posten


----------



## troppa (31. Oktober 2011)

Jo, ob die Interpreten jetzt für dich gut sind oder nicht weiß ich net:

The Killers - Shadowplay (Original: Joy Division)
James Ozenne - Love Will Tear Us Apart (Joy Division)
New Order - Ceremony (Joy Division, naja strenggenommen ein Cover)
The Seatbelts - On the Run (Pink Floyd)
Primical Scream - Some Velvet Morning ( Lee Hazelwood & Nancy Sinatra)
New Found Glory - J'y suis jamais allé (Yann Tiersen)
HIM - Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath)
Laibach - Opus Dei (Opus - Live is Life, vlt. ehr was zum Schmunzeln )
Jethro Tull - Bourée (Bach - Lautensuite e-Moll (BWV 996))
Zucchero - Indaco Dagli Occhi Di Cielo (The Korgis - Everybody's Got to Learn Sometimes)
alternativ:  Beck - Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometimes
Breaking Benjamin - Who wants to live forever? (Queen)
Placebo - Johnny and Mary (Robert Palmer)
Placebo - 20th Century Boy (T. Rex)
Placebo - Bigmouth Strikes Again (The Smiths)
Placebo - Running up that Hill (Kate Bush, alles von Placebo - Covers (ein Sammlung von B-Sides))
Johnny Cash - Hurt (NIN)
Psyche - Goodbye Horses (Q Lazzarus; Hm welcher Film war das noch? Aja, Schweigen der Lämmer)
Buena Vista Social Club - Mordern Way (Kaiser Chiefs)
Buena Vista Social Club - I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
Buena Vista Social Club - Clocks (Coldplay - alle Cover von Buena Vista Social Club - Rhythms del Mundo)
Santa Esmeralda - Don't let me be misunderstood (The Animals)
Fugees - Killing Me Softly (Lori Lieberman)
10000 Maniacs - Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along the Watchtower (Bob Dylan)
Guns N' Roses - Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
Nazareth / Roy Orbison - Love Hurts (The Everly Brothers)
Elvis - Hound Dog (Big Mama Thornton)
Elvis / PSB - Always on My Mind (/in My House) (Brenda Lee)
Rammstein - Stripped (DM)
The 5.6.7.8's - Woo Hoo (The Rock-A-Teens)
Jamie Cullum - High And Dry (Radiohead)
Frank Sinatra - Leaving On A Jet Plane (John Denver)
Paul Anka - Mr. Brightside (The Killers)


----------



## ich558 (10. November 2011)

Hab ganz vergessen wieder vorbei zu schauen aber die Liste sieht nicht schlecht aus danke!


----------



## Skeksis (17. November 2011)

Johnny Cash - Personal Jesus (Depeche Mode)
Johnny Cash - Rusty Cage (Soundgarden)
Johnny Cash - Last Resort (Papa Roach)

ich könnt so weitermachen, auf den American Recordings sind haufenweise tolle Cover, auch abseits von Hurt.


----------



## der_yappi (26. November 2011)

Das komplette "Swing when your winning"-Album von Robbie Williams

Diverse P!nk-Stücke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cL8lGioyOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPZ0zXaQYpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6e6jFSoa28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Metallica - Stone Cold Crazy (orig von QUEEN)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJZuG7nv4zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Doro - Breaking the law




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QelCGSVcN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nightwish

Over the hills and far away (orig. von Gary Moore)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAYVDLqkqHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



High Hopes (David Gilmour / Pink Floyd)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gkg88Mw5xJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Phantom Of The Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber / Musical)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj7WrKfw6n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jjxxs (26. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X04JxFrIRjA


----------



## der_yappi (27. November 2011)

Tori Amos - Smells like Teen Spirit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaAI3jI7uCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2011)

_Bob Dylan_ ist und bleibt der meist gecoverte Künstler. Hier gibts einen kleinen Überblick:
50 Best Bob Dylan Covers of All Time :: Blogs :: List of the Day :: Paste

_The Byrds_ waren z.B. nie erfolgreicher als mit ihrer _Mr. Tambourine Man_ Variante und die _Hendrix_ Version von _All Along the Watchtower_ wurde afair im Rolling Stone zum besten Cover aller Zeiten gekührt


----------

